# Bad Reviews in Blended Results



## parodi (Mar 15, 2010)

You never know how Google is going to render a local search. They are continually screwing around with their own formula. Right now google watchers are expecting them to move to 100% blended results on the everything page....but nobody ever really knows for sure.

The blended result shows a snippet. The snippet is a clip from a customer review and it will show in the red pin 7 pack on the everything page. This means that if some whacko wants to trash you there is little you can do in terms of damage control. 











I had this happen to a web customer last year and he was freaked that someone had trashed him. He was a tree service/firewood guy and he delivers firewood to you by dumping it on the ground. He goes to a guy's house, the wood pile is in the back yard and there is a fence blocking the truck's access. The customer pleads with him to get the cord of wood over the fence because he doesn't want the pile in his front driveway. So since it is Christmas the wood guy and his helper chuck the wood over the fence at no extra charge....but the customer apparently wanted them to carry it in back and stack it at no extra charge. The customer RIPS the wood guy a NEW ONE in a Google Review. Anyone can be at the mercy of a whacko.

There are now blackmail rings which trash businesses in this way and then call the business as a "reputation defender" who will make the problem go away for hundreds of dollars.


----------

